# 1st Grow!



## emma414 (May 30, 2015)

Plant strain is AK-48
These pictures were taken 40 days after seeds were planted in the soil.
Plants have been receiving alternating feedings and waterings with a fairly light amount of fertilizer. Plants have also been fed foliarly with low nitrogen micronutrient mix from time to time. In a previous thread this was advised against. However, without going into too much about my personal life, I work in an industry where plants are fed via a foliar spray and I think this is a sound method.
Comments and suggestions are more than welcome! 

View attachment 1 5 30.JPG


View attachment 1 5 30 b.JPG


View attachment 2 5 30.JPG


View attachment 2 5 30b.JPG


View attachment 3 5 30.JPG


View attachment 3 5 30 b.JPG


----------



## Grower13 (May 30, 2015)

quit spraying anything on the leaves......... your new growth is showing its under feed or your ph is off and the plant can't get nutrients it needs.


welcome to mp..........green mojo.....:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (May 30, 2015)

Should of left this in the other thread you started with this grow.


----------



## emma414 (May 30, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> quit spraying anything on the leaves......... your new growth is showing its under feed or your ph is off and the plant can't get nutrients it needs.
> 
> 
> welcome to mp..........green mojo.....:48:


pH may be off. I do not currently have a pH meter but I hope to purchase one soon. 
Can anyone explain why spraying the leaves is bad? I intend to stop the foliar feeding once they begin to flower so that I will not have a **** taste to the final product but I have used foliar feeding with a variety of flowering plants such as roses, hibiscus, etc. and have had fantastic results.


----------



## emma414 (May 30, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Should of left this in the other thread you started with this grow.



My first thread. 
www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71542
Not really a grow log which is why I started this thread.


----------



## Rosebud (May 31, 2015)

You have powdery mildew from spraying your plants. Unless that is the spray, which you needed to stop. I used to foliar spray roses too, that doesn't mean pot likes it, you have yourself a mess.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 31, 2015)

The first thing you have to understand is that cannabis is not "other plants" and you cannot necessarily use the same principals that you may have learned for other plants.  There may be a lot of things that you can do with other plants, but not with cannabis.  And vice versa, things cannabis needs that other plants do not.  Generally foliar feeding is only used in emergencies.  Otherwise, it can cause a lot of problems...powdery mildew being one of them.

Also, we can see that the plant is hungry.  Exactly, what are you feeding it (brand and type of fertilizer with the N-P-K numbers) and how much, how often?    The light green color shows that it is in need of nitrogen.  Cannabis is a high energy plant and as such needs the correct food in the correct proportions at the correct time.

PH is also critical.  Plants can only uptake nutrients at certain pH levels.  If that is off too much, your plant cannot access the nutrients and really, nothing else you do will matter, if the pH is no good.  

Although you work in the plant industry, I encourage you to do some more reading up on that it takes to grow cannabis---way different than vegetables and flowers.


----------



## emma414 (May 31, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> You have powdery mildew from spraying your plants. Unless that is the spray, which you needed to stop. I used to foliar spray roses too, that doesn't mean pot likes it, you have yourself a mess.



I don't believe it is powdery mildew. Note the residue on the edges of the pot itself. I know everyone is going to laugh but I accidentally grabbed the wrong bottle off the counter one day. I had just smoked a few bowls and gave the plants one quick squirt each before I realized I was holding the bottle of lavender fabuloso hahaha. I am sure this was not good for the plants at all however **** happens I guess especially considering I am new to this. :doh:



The Hemp Goddess said:


> The first thing you have to understand is that cannabis is not "other plants" and you cannot necessarily use the same principals that you may have learned for other plants.  There may be a lot of things that you can do with other plants, but not with cannabis.  And vice versa, things cannabis needs that other plants do not.  Generally foliar feeding is only used in emergencies.  Otherwise, it can cause a lot of problems...powdery mildew being one of them.
> 
> Also, we can see that the plant is hungry.  Exactly, what are you feeding it (brand and type of fertilizer with the N-P-K numbers) and how much, how often?    The light green color shows that it is in need of nitrogen.  Cannabis is a high energy plant and as such needs the correct food in the correct proportions at the correct time.
> 
> ...



I am using a 5-10-8 fertilizer mix that I made from some fertilizer I got from work. The fertilizer is also loaded with micros which I will quickly run through. MG, B, Cu, Fe, Mn, Zn, S, and Mo.
I know this is not ideal and on Monday (tomorrow) I will go to my local hydro shop and pick up some Fox Farm stuff as it seems to be the way to go from what I have read. If anyone wants to recommend another brand I am all ears. I have also been reading about organic super soil and I think I will go that route with my next grow. 

To give everyone a little background on my experience with growing weed, I have seen it done at a friend's however I have never grown alone. Having seen a plant go from seed to harvest I feel like I have a decent understanding of various height maintenance techniques such as FIMing and low stress training. What I am really interested in learning is what plants look like when they are deficient in nutrients or have diseases so I really appreciate all the input everyone!

Edit: I am feeding them every other watering. I wait until the soil is dry and the pot is light and I usually give them a gallon of water at least. I try to saturate the soil and make sure I have some run off. I believe this is the proper way to feed them correct?


----------



## Rosebud (May 31, 2015)

Your watering great, perfect!  

I love supersoil. I use Earth Juice nutrients.  Do you want to ultimately be organic?


----------



## emma414 (May 31, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Your watering great, perfect!
> 
> I love supersoil. I use Earth Juice nutrients.  Do you want to ultimately be organic?



Well my understanding of the organic method is not only is it easier since you are just watering but the taste is much better which is what I really want. I am not interested in growing a large quickly harvested crop. I would rather spend more time and have a higher quality end product. With this in mind organic seems to be the thing to do?


----------



## Rosebud (May 31, 2015)

Sounds like a natural. start studying and reading super soils...here  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54251 and here:

First one with it. 20 days in. Holding strong.

18cf organic soil or Pro mix or the like
2cf rice hulls
1tb per gal of medium or 12c, soybean meal 
1tb per gal of medium or 12c, alfalfa meal
10lb's bone meal
18 cups Dolomite lime
4lb's epsom
6lb's rock phosphate
5lb's Azomite
1c humic acid
6lb's kelp meal
6lb's green sand
8lb's Bio-tone/Plant-tone(depot)  Have fun and let us know if you need any help.


----------



## emma414 (May 31, 2015)

Took some pictures today. All three plants appear to be female. Sorry for the bad quality of the pictures, my camera sucks and doesnt focus well in low light. 

View attachment 1 5 31.JPG


View attachment 2 5 31.JPG


View attachment 3 5 31.JPG


----------



## Kraven (May 31, 2015)

Yup, looks like you got some girls, gratz. I agree about the foliar feeding, I too would stop that, your gonna get mold. MJ she is her own special plant and very specific how you treat her, as your looking for quality over quantity. THG or Rose or many other can help you reach your full potential here. Greenest of mojo sis.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 1, 2015)

I have never ever had the super soil feed my plants the entire way through a grow.  I have always had to feed teas and or commercial organic nutes.  So it is not just as simply as mixing up super soil, letting it cook, and then using it.

If you have sprayed your plants with something you shouldn't have, rinse them off.  Make absolutely positive that is not powdery mildew as you have been misting them.  

Now that you have all girls, it prompts me to ask you where you got the seeds?


----------



## emma414 (Jun 14, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Now that you have all girls, it prompts me to ask you where you got the seeds?


All the seeds were purchased from nirvanashop.com I hope I don't get in trouble for mentioning them. They were recommended by a friend and I am happy with my experience with them. I purchased five seeds and all five popped however only three made it when transfered to soil. I am sure I did something wrong during germ and If I had to guess I think I burried them too deep in the soil but oh well.


----------



## emma414 (Jun 14, 2015)

Update for everyone. Plants seem to be doing well. All three are flowering nicely. It has been 53 days since the seeds were put in soil and 26 days since I began flowering them. 

View attachment 3 6 13.JPG


View attachment 2 6 13.JPG


View attachment 1 6 13 b.JPG


View attachment 1 6 13.JPG


View attachment 123 6 13.JPG


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 14, 2015)

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 14, 2015)

Flowering mojo sent your way!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 14, 2015)

They are looking very good.  If you got a 5 pack of seeds and ended up with all females, I am quite sure that you probably ordered fem seeds.  

I would spread the plants out a bit to allow light to get to all parts of the plants better.  You have plenty of room to give them some space from their neighbor.

If you veg them longer next time, you will be rewarded with a lot bigger yield.


----------



## emma414 (Jun 15, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Flowering mojo sent your way!


Thanks!



The Hemp Goddess said:


> They are looking very good.  If you got a  5 pack of seeds and ended up with all females, I am quite sure that you  probably ordered fem seeds.
> 
> I would spread the plants out a bit to allow light to get to all parts  of the plants better.  You have plenty of room to give them some space  from their neighbor.
> 
> If you veg them longer next time, you will be rewarded with a lot bigger yield.



Yes I did order fem seeds. Sorry if that was not clear before. 
As  for spreading them out I feel like the light is far more intense  directly under the lamp and I make sure all the bud sites are getting  light and are not covered by fan leaves or other bud sites. The light I  am using is an LED light and although I am by no means an expert I think  it is FAR superior to traditional lights. This is the light I am using  [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Platinum-P300-12-band-Grow/dp/B00NTBS91Y[/ame]
To  briefly go over why I like this light. Small, quiet, less energy and no  heat. (like zero even if you touch the light directly) My only  complaint is the intensity of the light seems far less on the edges of  the tent. My plan for the next grow is to buy another of these lights  and have two of them in the tent. The tent is 3'x3' and I think I can  squeeze nine plants in there. Is this too many plants for this tent or  too much light?
Also I was wondering about vegging the plants. Am I  understanding correctly that the length of the veg all depends on how  tall of a plant you can accomodate? For example you can veg as long as  you want assuming you have the room for the plant to at least double in  size during flower?

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 15, 2015)

That assumption is correct, the longer you veg, the bigger the plant, the more she will yield. Green mojo to ya.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 15, 2015)

emma414 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It is a mistake to think that more plants equals more yield.  An overcrowded space will actually produce less than a space that the plants have room to breathe.  So, never wise to _squeeze_ too many plants in your space.  And you are operating under a misconception---bud sites do not need the light--the big fan leaves do.  They are the powerhouses where the photosynthesis takes place and light, food, and water and turns it into THC and other cannabinoids.   So, I say again, spread those plants out a bit and let them breathe and let the big fan leaves get the light they need.

You would benefit with the addition of another light.  Unfortunately, LED salespeople and manufacturers are still over hyping their lights saying they will cover more area than they will.  I copied this from Amazon--"...400w HPS replacement with 4.5ft x 3.8ft coverage at 18" height...".  A 400W HPS will not cover an area that is 4.5 x 3.8 and I highly doubt this light will either.  If it covers 9 sq ft well, I will be surprised.  I have a 768W and a 700W and am expecting them to cover about 15-20 sq ft.  This is my first run with LEDs, but I have received a lot of advice from the people here about LEDs and what they will really cover.   Keep in mind that the light while a 300W is not running at nearly full capacity.  The light you are using draws about 180W.  According to some, that is only enough light for about 1/3 to 1/2 the space you have.  It has been recommended that we shoot for 60 working watts per sq ft when using LEDs if you are in a tent or space with reflective walls.  Without an enclosure, the figure is higher.      

Growing with HIDs and LEDs is different.  One of the things you do want to do with LEDs IS to spread the plants out more and open up the foliage so all the plant receives light.  The plant is trimmed up a bit differently than with HIDs also.  You might want to read up on that before your next grow.  It will improve your yield.  And the light is kept further away from the canopy.  You want the light 18" to 24" away from the canopy.  Plants usually are lighter feeders, too, requiring less nutes than plants under HIDs.    

I don't quite understand you question about veg time ("...the length of the veg all depends on how tall of a plant you can accommodate..."), but as I said in my previous post, a longer veg will result in a larger plant and therefore more bud.  Not necessarily taller, you could fim or top and get bushy plants.


----------



## emma414 (Jun 15, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> It is a mistake to think that more plants equals more yield.  An overcrowded space will actually produce less than a space that the plants have room to breathe.  So, never wise to _squeeze_ too many plants in your space.  And you are operating under a misconception---bud sites do not need the light--the big fan leaves do.  They are the powerhouses where the photosynthesis takes place and light, food, and water and turns it into THC and other cannabinoids.   So, I say again, spread those plants out a bit and let them breathe and let the big fan leaves get the light they need.
> 
> You would benefit with the addition of another light.  Unfortunately, LED salespeople and manufacturers are still over hyping their lights saying they will cover more area than they will.  I copied this from Amazon--"...400w HPS replacement with 4.5ft x 3.8ft coverage at 18" height...".  A 400W HPS will not cover an area that is 4.5 x 3.8 and I highly doubt this light will either.  If it covers 9 sq ft well, I will be surprised.  I have a 768W and a 700W and am expecting them to cover about 15-20 sq ft.  This is my first run with LEDs, but I have received a lot of advice from the people here about LEDs and what they will really cover.   Keep in mind that the light while a 300W is not running at nearly full capacity.  The light you are using draws about 180W.  According to some, that is only enough light for about 1/3 to 1/2 the space you have.  It has been recommended that we shoot for 60 working watts per sq ft when using LEDs if you are in a tent or space with reflective walls.  Without an enclosure, the figure is higher.
> 
> ...



Can you possibly link some good threads that discuss how to use LED's effectively? 
Also as far as keeping the light farther from the cannopy I thought the opposite would be better? Having the light closer to keep the light more intense especially since you don't have to worry about heat and burning the plants? I have been keeping the light between 14"-18" away typically.


----------



## emma414 (Jun 27, 2015)

39 days since starting flower. They look pretty good but I wish some of the buds were a little biger. 

View attachment 1 6 27.JPG


View attachment 2 6 27.JPG


View attachment 3 6 27.JPG


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 27, 2015)

Lookin' good emma414. Green mojo.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 27, 2015)

Beautiful. They will bulk up the last two weeks  ALOT.  Enjoy those beautiful flowers. I am glad those are doing so well.


----------



## Kraven (Jun 27, 2015)

Yup you get all your weight in the last two weeks, that's why you cant's chop early, you will waste four months of hard work.


----------



## emma414 (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments guys! I hope some of the buds, especially the lower ones, fatten up soon! =) 
I have a question about checking the tricomes. Where does everyone get those spyglass/magnifying glass things that I have seen at jewlers? Or what other methods do you use to check the tricomes?


----------



## emma414 (Jul 24, 2015)

Been a while since I posted but just been very busy in my personal life. I had some pictures pre harvest but sadly they got corrupted or something and will not load :cry: Anyway here are some post harvest pictures. 
Everything was harvested nine weeks and two days into flower. Buds have been drying for one day now. Hopefully I get a decent yeild! I will update with the final weight once everything is cured. Thanks again for the help everyone!
P.S. What can I do with all this trim, it's basically all fan leaves. Can I make cana oil or something with this? 

View attachment dry 1.JPG


View attachment dry 2.JPG


View attachment dry 3.JPG


View attachment trim.JPG


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 25, 2015)

The buds look wonderful--nice and frosty.  You did a great job.

You might want to trim them a bit better though as the leaf material smokes quite harsh.  And those little leaves can be used to make a myriad of really good things--hash, edibles, salves, etc.


----------



## emma414 (Jul 26, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> The buds look wonderful--nice and frosty.  You did a great job.
> 
> You might want to trim them a bit better though as the leaf material smokes quite harsh.  And those little leaves can be used to make a myriad of really good things--hash, edibles, salves, etc.



Thanks! I am very excited to try some of my very own bud! :yay:
As for the trimming, yes I was going to do a second more thorough trim when I jar them up, I did a very quick trim initially as it was late at night and I was tired and not in the mood to be doing much of anything. Also I was curious if my drying method is ok? Is there any advantage to having them hung upside down rather than flat?
Finally, what about the bag of big fan leaves? Is all that material just trash or can I do something with it?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2015)

HI emma, happy for you on your harvest, very cool. Congrats.

That is the million dollar question, is there anything wonderful in fan leaves?   Depends who you ask.
I truthfully don't know. I wish i could find a lab results of the profiles of fan leaves. If i have time i will try to find some actual results like that.  I don't keep dead or brown fan leaves for anything but mulch.


----------



## emma414 (Jul 26, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> HI emma, happy for you on your harvest, very cool. Congrats.
> 
> That is the million dollar question, is there anything wonderful in fan leaves?   Depends who you ask.
> I truthfully don't know. I wish i could find a lab results of the profiles of fan leaves. If i have time i will try to find some actual results like that.  I don't keep dead or brown fan leaves for anything but mulch.



I am thinking about tossing the whole bag of fan leaves into a pot with water and a cup or more of coconut oil and seeing what happens. I don't think there could be something harmful in them right? Worst case I think I would just waste some time and coconut oil?


----------



## emma414 (Jul 29, 2015)

Everything is jarred up and smells amazing! I smoked some of the tiny popcorn buds and although the flavor was a bit off the high was excellent. I can't wait to try some of the buds once the cure is done! 
I do have a question though if someone wouldn't mind helping. I was having a lot of trouble maintaining humidity indoors so I moved the jars to the garage and they seem to be doing much better. My cheap hygrometer measures about 62% humidity. So my question is, if I understand correctly at this humidity level I should burp the jars once a week or should it be more often? Also would three weeks be long enough for a good cure? 

View attachment Cure 1.JPG


View attachment Cure 2.JPG


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 30, 2015)

I would open the jars every day for a week or so.  

I usually just toss the large fan leaves into the composter, too.  You could of course, try something.  I do not understand the purpose of adding water to coconut oil?  If you want to try making something, I would decarb the leaves and then grind them up some, but not too fine.  Put the trim  into a jar or something similar and cover with coconut oil and let simmer in a hot water bath.  Strain and let cool.


----------



## emma414 (Jul 30, 2015)

So I am really afraid I am messing up the cure and could really use some advice. When I keep the jars indoors where the temperature is between 70F-75F the humidity in the jars reads 55-60% however when I place them outside in the garage which ranges from 80F-90F the humidity in the jars will stay right between 62%-65% but I think it is too hot outside? Any help is greatly appreciated as I would hate to lose all my hard work at this point!



The Hemp Goddess said:


> I do not understand the purpose of adding water to coconut oil?  If you want to try making something, I would decarb the leaves and then grind them up some, but not too fine.  Put the trim  into a jar or something similar and cover with coconut oil and let simmer in a hot water bath.  Strain and let cool.



I should have been more descriptive. When I make coconut oil with thc in it I just throw the ground up bud and oil into a large pot with water and boil for around 2 hours or until the majority of the water is gone. Pour the water/oil mix through a strainer to remove the plant material and then put it in the fridge overnight. Coconut oil will solidify and float on top of the water at which point you just pull it out pat it dry and jar it up. Easiest way to make an oil for an edible base in my opinion. Also I do not feel there is a need for decarb as the water will be at 212 the entire time. Not too hot not too cold unless I am missing something.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2015)

emma414 said:


> I am thinking about tossing the whole bag of fan leaves into a pot with water and a cup or more of coconut oil and seeing what happens. I don't think there could be something harmful in them right? Worst case I think I would just waste some time and coconut oil?



Good idea, please get back to us on that.

As far as the cure, i have never used a hygrometer. As THG said open the jars daily, if they feel to wet, put them in a brown paper bag for an hour or so and then you can re jar.  You will learn how fast they are drying by the feel. Be sure to gently turn the jars so the pot gets evenly dry. You don't want a glob of moldy pot at the bottom is what i am trying to say.


----------



## next (Jul 30, 2015)

Until I am comfortable with the dryness I burp my jars daily. I usually go for almost a month, burping them, sometimes spreading them out on a glass table if their still too moist.

I usually burp the jar, by opening it, and shaking the buds up abit . Then I pull a bud out n smoke it


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 1, 2015)

If you are using water, then you will absolutely want to decarb.  The acids--THCA, CBDA, etc--are water soluable and if you put them in water, they will dissolve,  Decarb if you are using water or you do lose the cannabinoids that exists in acid form.  Whenever I make something with coconut oil, I just use the oil. It just seems like an extra step to get the water out.  I fill a quart canning jar with cannabis that is ground up, add liquefied coconut oil and set in a hot water bath for how ever long you want, strain and you are done.


----------

